# amr guys *uniform question*



## Joe (Dec 21, 2011)

so as i right now i have one uniform with 6 more that they ordered for me from armamark. no i see alot of guys with the fd style fleese looking job shirt. is there a place to get the "extras" of our uniform stuff? at hq they only have the ppe stuff (brush jacket, all weather, helmets etc.) also do you guys wear hats? where did you get them???

thanks in advance


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 21, 2011)

ask your coworkers or supervisor.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe said:


> so as i right now i have one uniform with 6 more that they ordered for me from armamark. no i see alot of guys with the fd style fleese looking job shirt. is there a place to get the "extras" of our uniform stuff? at hq they only have the ppe stuff (brush jacket, all weather, helmets etc.) also do you guys wear hats? where did you get them???
> 
> thanks in advance



We have a local company that does custom shirts, jackets, pants, hats, beanies, turtle necks, travel mugs, knifes, lights, etc. We got pink shirts made for us to wear on duty during breast cancer awareness month.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> We have a local company that does custom shirts, jackets, pants, hats, beanies, turtle necks, travel mugs, knifes, lights, etc. We got pink shirts made for us to wear on duty during breast cancer awareness month.



Yea they thought about doing that here but it never happened. Although office staff does have pink polos with the logos. Management didn't think it was appropriate for field personnel though.

OP - you're best bet is probably to ask whoever is in charge of ordering your uniforms.


----------



## Joe (Dec 22, 2011)

yea im gonna ask as soon as i get back to work tomorrow. i know my 6 uniforms were ordered november 8th and still no word on when they will be in. after the 4th 12hr my stuff is smelly! only having one set sucks... it why i offer to drive. i have less a chance of getting vomit on me if i am driving...

you guys on 24s have jumpsuits? there was talk about that here but it takes a while for the gears to move


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe said:


> yea im gonna ask as soon as i get back to work tomorrow. i know my 6 uniforms were ordered november 8th and still no word on when they will be in. after the 4th 12hr my stuff is smelly! only having one set sucks... it why i offer to drive. i have less a chance of getting vomit on me if i am driving...
> 
> you guys on 24s have jumpsuits? there was talk about that here but it takes a while for the gears to move



Negative on the jumpsuits. Doesn't take long to throw on your pants a t shirt and a 1/4 zip fleece. Comfortable, and you don't look like a tool. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2011)

We only have one 24 unit. It's all up to the employee if they want the jump suit or not. I have mixed opinions on them. They are alot easier to put on and more comfortable. But on the other hand they look really weird lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 22, 2011)

Look like a car mechanic haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Look like a car mechanic haha.



Our mechanics don't even wear jumpsuits haha


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 22, 2011)

you can go to any of the uniform shops and order the sweaters, you have to buy those your self. hats are the same. jumpsuits are typically only for 24 hour trucks at night. I have one and it is 50/50 if i wear it at night. it is easy to slip on, especially over sweats, and is very comfy. mine fits well so it dosnt look like a mechanics suit. just ask your FTO or sup and they will let you know all the details.


----------



## Joe (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha yea jumpsuits makes up look like triple a. Out vst's dint wear jumpsuits either. There was talk about it here. My current unit is one of 2 12 hr cars so I could care less Haha. I just got my uniforms today. I've been wearing a loaner since I cleared Fto like 2 or so weeks ago Haha #ballin!


----------



## rbromme (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe said:


> so as i right now i have one uniform with 6 more that they ordered for me from armamark. no i see alot of guys with the fd style fleese looking job shirt. is there a place to get the "extras" of our uniform stuff? at hq they only have the ppe stuff (brush jacket, all weather, helmets etc.) also do you guys wear hats? where did you get them???
> 
> thanks in advance



http://www.barkerstores.com/AMR/default.aspx

You can get the same link from the AMR Portal page.  Lower right side under AMR links.


----------



## Joe (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot! Didn't know that existed. Placed an order!


----------

